# KISS king pin supports Israel



## billc (Mar 24, 2011)

I think Gene Simmons is an interesting guy, even though I never liked KISS. Here is an article where he defends Israel and insults the entertainers who are boycotting Israel.

http://bigpeace.com/stzu/2011/03/24/gene-simmons-of-kiss-im-an-israeli-blasts-israeli-boycotters/

From Gene Simmons:

&#8220;I&#8217;m Israeli. I&#8217;m a stranger in America. I&#8217;m an outsider,&#8221; he said, speaking in a hotel lobby across a valley from the walls of Jerusalem&#8217;s historic Old City. &#8220;I was born here and I&#8217;m proud of it.&#8221;

&#8220;The countries they should be boycotting are the same countries that the populations are rebelling,&#8221; he said. &#8220;People long to be free &#8230; And they sure as hell don&#8217;t want somebody who&#8217;s a ruler who hasn&#8217;t been elected by them.&#8221;


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 24, 2011)

billcihak said:


> I think Gene Simmons is an interesting guy, even though I never liked KISS. Here is an article where he defends Israel and insults the entertainers who are boycotting Israel.
> 
> http://bigpeace.com/stzu/2011/03/24/gene-simmons-of-kiss-im-an-israeli-blasts-israeli-boycotters/
> 
> ...


Doesn't it go without saying that Gene Simmons is a Zionist? (pardon my French)
Sean


----------



## Empty Hands (Mar 24, 2011)

billcihak said:


> "Im Israeli. Im a stranger in America. Im an outsider, he said, speaking in a hotel lobby across a valley from the walls of Jerusalems historic Old City. I was born here and Im proud of it.



If he was spouting a different set of politics or came from a different country (i.e. if he was Hispanic), you would be blasting him for disloyalty to the US.  He's lived here since he was 8 years old, after all.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 24, 2011)

Empty Hands said:


> If he was spouting a different set of politics or came from a different country (i.e. if he was Hispanic), you would be blasting him for disloyalty to the US.  He's lived here since he was 8 years old, after all.


Good Point!:mst:


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Mar 24, 2011)

Empty Hands said:


> If he was spouting a different set of politics or came from a different country (i.e. if he was Hispanic), you would be blasting him for disloyalty to the US. He's lived here since he was 8 years old, after all.


 
umm what?
the difference as I see it is he is not trashing America, he is trashing Ignorant Music fools who think they know whats going on an are trying to make a political statement.
Disloyalty to the US? for what? questioning music or hollywoods stupid politics? hahaha
the difference is quite drastic... I have never heard him do anything but support and back our country.. the Hispanics you refer to would be the ones that are trying to take "back" Aztlan? or any number of things that basically damage our country..
not even a good try..
Pathetic Empty Hands I guess your getting desperate.


----------



## Empty Hands (Mar 24, 2011)

LuckyKBoxer said:


> I have never heard him do anything but support and back our country.. the Hispanics you refer to would be the ones that are trying to take "back" Aztlan?



Some on this site make no such distinctions.  Claiming not to be American, waving a Mexican flag, criticizing the US, or something similar is quite enough.



LuckyKBoxer said:


> Pathetic Empty Hands I guess your getting desperate.



Pointing out obvious double standards now counts as "desperation"?


----------



## Twin Fist (Mar 24, 2011)

it isnt a double standard, nothing like it as was demonstrated quite well

and your jibes are in fact, getting desperate


----------



## granfire (Mar 24, 2011)

And we worry about what an aging rockstar has to say exactly why?


----------



## Twin Fist (Mar 24, 2011)

people LOVE to quote them when they are supporting the Obamasiah..............


----------



## granfire (Mar 24, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> people LOVE to quote them when they are supporting the Obamasiah..............



So billi loves to quote them when they don't, same game same lack of value.


----------



## Twin Fist (Mar 24, 2011)

the isreali angle is interesting tho


----------



## Empty Hands (Mar 24, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> it isnt a double standard, nothing like it as was demonstrated quite well
> 
> and your jibes are in fact, getting desperate



Where was this demonstrated?  Must have missed it.

You know, my memory works perfectly fine.  I remember plenty of posts and threads criticizing Hispanic immigrants for waving Mexican flags.  Plenty of posts about how once you immigrate, you are just "American", and nothing else.  Plenty of posts criticizing any and all nationalism from Hispanic immigrants.  Yet Simmons says he is not an American, a "stranger" in this land, after living here for more than 50 years, since he was 8 years old, and that's perfectly cool.

You can't tell me his birth country and targets of criticism have nothing to do with that.  I may have been born at night, but I wasn't born last night.


----------



## granfire (Mar 24, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> the isreali angle is interesting tho



It was more interesting when he was asked to be the Godfather of some catholic kid...


----------



## Master Dan (Mar 24, 2011)

While we are on the American or not Rant? I testified in support of a JROTC program that was to be cut with out school board funding about $150,000 per year for 50 kids and that was mostly to pay the one person who ran it. One of my TKD families was present managers of the radio station and a some what big wig in the community his three kids I had taken from special needs to physically competing at state level in several sports. 

I later made the comment to him our TKD program has been free for almost two decades and requires no school or city funding and he says Yeh but thats not American??

Ok what is American every ethic person you can concieve of made up this country. How many practice TKD in the US run by Americans. You will not be surprised I no longer teach any of them.


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Mar 24, 2011)

Master Dan said:


> While we are on the American or not Rant? I testified in support of a JROTC program that was to be cut with out school board funding about $150,000 per year for 50 kids and that was mostly to pay the one person who ran it. One of my TKD families was present managers of the radio station and a some what big wig in the community his three kids I had taken from special needs to physically competing at state level in several sports.
> 
> I later made the comment to him our TKD program has been free for almost two decades and requires no school or city funding and he says Yeh but thats not American??
> 
> Ok what is American every ethic person you can concieve of made up this country. How many practice TKD in the US run by Americans. You will not be surprised I no longer teach any of them.


 
ummmm so?


----------



## 5-0 Kenpo (Mar 25, 2011)

LuckyKBoxer said:


> umm what?
> the difference as I see it is he is not trashing America, he is trashing Ignorant Music fools who think they know whats going on an are trying to make a political statement.
> Disloyalty to the US? for what? questioning music or hollywoods stupid politics? hahaha
> the difference is quite drastic... I have never heard him do anything but support and back our country.. the Hispanics you refer to would be the ones that are trying to take "back" Aztlan? or any number of things that basically damage our country..
> ...



And the reason they are "Ignorant Music fools" and he isn't...????

Oh, because he agrees with you, even though he has no more qualifications to speak on foreign policy / affairs then then any other musician....


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Mar 25, 2011)

5-0 Kenpo said:


> And the reason they are "Ignorant Music fools" and he isn't...????
> 
> Oh, because he agrees with you, even though he has no more qualifications to speak on foreign policy / affairs then then any other musician....


 
oh im sure he has things he is ignorant about, but he has a vested interest in the region since he was...you know born there.../shrug
I dont know of any musicians who are pro palestinian who are actually Palistinian, from there, married to someone from there, been there...... so ya..


----------



## 5-0 Kenpo (Mar 25, 2011)

LuckyKBoxer said:


> oh im sure he has things he is ignorant about, but he has a vested interest in the region since he was...you know born there.../shrug
> I dont know of any musicians who are pro palestinian who are actually Palistinian, from there, married to someone from there, been there...... so ya..


 
All that shows is that he's biased because he's from there of Jewish, which says nothing to his knowledge of the Israeli / Palestinian conflict.  

That would be like saying every U.S. citizen could tell you the true nature of the origins and development of the U.S. Revolutionary war just because they were born here (whether they still live here or moved away at 8 years old).  And we know that is not true.  But I could tell you that 999.999% of Americans probably side with the revolutionaries.  

In other words, he could be just as ignorant as the ones you are calling "Ignorant Musician fools."


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Mar 25, 2011)

5-0 Kenpo said:


> All that shows is that he's biased because he's from there of Jewish, which says nothing to his knowledge of the Israeli / Palestinian conflict.
> 
> That would be like saying every U.S. citizen could tell you the true nature of the origins and development of the U.S. Revolutionary war just because they were born here (whether they still live here or moved away at 8 years old). And we know that is not true. But I could tell you that 999.999% of Americans probably side with the revolutionaries.
> 
> In other words, he could be just as ignorant as the ones you are calling "Ignorant Musician fools."


 I dont deny that, but at least he has a vested interest in the deal.
I listen to these clowns in the music and movie business and they are primarily just blowing with the wind... oh this is feel good ill promote this.....I have seen interviews with them and its always the same some pompous jackass getting up and saying a bunch of nonsense that they have no idea what they are talking about, in an area that they have no clue about, most likely couldnt point it out on a map, and expect to be taken seriously... I recommend they stick to music


----------



## Empty Hands (Mar 25, 2011)

LuckyKBoxer said:


> I have seen interviews with them and its always the same some pompous jackass getting up and saying a bunch of nonsense that they have no idea what they are talking about, in an area that they have no clue about, most likely couldnt point it out on a map, and expect to be taken seriously... I recommend they stick to music



That goes for your average voter as much as it goes for any musician/actor/whatever you could care to name.  They have the same right to speak their mind as anyone else.  The only difference is that a big chunk of the nation is actually interested in what they have to say.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 25, 2011)

LuckyKBoxer said:


> I dont deny that, but at least he has a vested interest in the deal.
> I listen to these clowns in the music and movie business and they are primarily just blowing with the wind... oh this is feel good ill promote this.....I have seen interviews with them and its always the same some pompous jackass getting up and saying a bunch of nonsense that they have no idea what they are talking about, in an area that they have no clue about, most likely couldnt point it out on a map, and expect to be taken seriously... I recommend they stick to music


I haven't heard word one about them until now.
Sean


----------



## Blade96 (Mar 25, 2011)

Meh.

He feels a bit of loyalty to his home. so what. A lot of people do, even if they move away.


----------



## K831 (Mar 25, 2011)

LuckyKBoxer said:


> I listen to these clowns in the music and movie business and they are primarily just blowing with the wind... oh this is feel good ill promote this.....I have seen interviews with them and its always the same some pompous jackass getting up and saying a bunch of nonsense that they have no idea what they are talking about, in an area that they have no clue about, most likely couldnt point it out on a map, and expect to be taken seriously... I recommend they stick to music






Empty Hands said:


> That goes for your average voter as much as it goes for any musician/actor/whatever you could care to name.  They have the same right to speak their mind as anyone else.  The only difference is that a big chunk of the nation is actually interested in what they have to say.



I'm sorry, but there is no way it goes for the average voter as much as Hollywood/music industry. 

I remember when Brad Pitt, Aniston, Roberts and a few others decided they were going to fly over and get Israeli and Palestinian leadership in one room and "get this thing worked out". That is arrogance, pomp and ignorance on a level unique to many in Hollywood.


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Mar 25, 2011)

Empty Hands said:


> That goes for your average voter as much as it goes for any musician/actor/whatever you could care to name. They have the same right to speak their mind as anyone else. The only difference is that a big chunk of the nation is actually interested in what they have to say.


 
the phrase blind leading the blind comes to mind here.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 25, 2011)

LuckyKBoxer said:


> the phrase blind leading the blind comes to mind here.


Funny I was about to say the same.
Sean


----------



## Empty Hands (Mar 25, 2011)

K831 said:


> I'm sorry, but there is no way it goes for the average voter as much as Hollywood/music industry.
> 
> I remember when Brad Pitt, Aniston, Roberts and a few others decided they were going to fly over and get Israeli and Palestinian leadership in one room and "get this thing worked out". That is arrogance, pomp and ignorance on a level unique to many in Hollywood.



Only because they have the money and fame to do it.  Give your average voter plenty of cash and fame, and you will see some of the same stuff.  You can certainly hear plenty of boneheaded stuff when they do "man on the street" interviews about political topics.  Something like half or less of the US public even knows who the Vice President is.  Only a few percent can name Supreme Court justices or the Speaker of the House.


----------



## K831 (Mar 28, 2011)

Empty Hands said:


> Only because they have the money and fame to do it.  Give your average voter plenty of cash and fame, and you will see some of the same stuff.  You can certainly hear plenty of boneheaded stuff when they do "man on the street" interviews about political topics.  Something like half or less of the US public even knows who the Vice President is.  Only a few percent can name Supreme Court justices or the Speaker of the House.



I am frankly surprised by the fallacious arguments that are thrown around in the "study". 

So, because your original argument fails, it is now ok to say "well, if this... then I would be right"? They do have money and fame, and that is part of what makes them who they are. Just because the average citizen we are comparing them with does not have money and fame, doesn't mean we can simply "presume" how they would behave if they did, and use that "presumption" in an attempt to strengthen our failed argument. 

Perhaps in every thread in the study we should move forward with your faulty logic and say "well, IF black were white..." "well, IF straights were gay" "well, ONLY because Jews aren't Muslim" .... then I would be right and they would all act the same! 

It's simply ridiculous. Such a presumption ignores all of the psychology, personality traits and sum of experience that's entices people into such Hollywood industries in the first place. 

It's shocking too that you think the majority of average American citizens are as arrogant, self righteous and narcissistic as the "stars'.

Lastly, again you are confusing ignorance with arrogance and narcissism. Simply because many in America don't know who the VP is or who sits on the supreme court doesn't mean they are also arrogant and presumptions as are our Hollywood stars. Pull out a DSM and look up NPD... it's pretty common knowledge that the Hollywood elite manifest these traits at a far greater percentage than the average person.


----------

